

FlightCar Offers Users Up To $400 To Rent Their Cars Out For A Whole Month - shrig94
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/04/flightcar-monthly/

======
UVB-76
There are so many things that could go wrong with a scheme like this, the mind
boggles.

------
rismay
Any plans to launch this in NYC? I'm very interested in renting out my car.

~~~
cjbprime
New York State has pretty much banned carsharing for the moment, sadly:
[http://techsportation.com/2013/05/22/peer-to-peer-
carsharing...](http://techsportation.com/2013/05/22/peer-to-peer-carsharing-
illegal-york-state/)

